# Wie bekomme ich meine narbe lauter ???



## Sweet.Loue (18. Dezember 2008)

servus leutz !!!

ich hab mirn komplett bike von we the people gekauft und zwar des recon 09  is sau fett aber ich finde die narbe ist sau leise !!

habt ihr iwelche  ideen wie ich die evtl lauter bekomme ?
ich kenn mich damit nicht so aus en kumpel meinte evtl die dichtungen rausnehmen stimmt des wird die dann lauter oder schädigt des die narbe??
wäre cool wenn ihr mir weiterhelfen könntet 
gruß bryan


----------



## Trailst4R (18. Dezember 2008)

reinkacken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windei01 (18. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Caracal (18. Dezember 2008)

Eventuelle Dichtungen rausnehmen schadet der Nabe nicht, kann also ohne Bedenken gemacht werden. Die sind eigentlich nur dafür da, damit einem da im Gelände kein Schlamm eindringt oder mit der Zeit das Fett ausgewaschen wird. Ich denke mal die Hersteller verbauen sowas nur aus reiner Faulheit, da es billiger ist, einen Großeinkauf zu tätigen und BMX- und MTB-Naben gleichzeitig zu kaufen, anstatt jeweils das zu kaufen was Sinn macht. Und das sind nun mal im BMX-Bereich ungedichtete Naben.

Also: Dichtungen raus, denn die Senken die Gleitfähigkeit der Naben, was einen Haufen Kraft kostet und wie schon bemerkt unsexy klingt. Um letzteres zu beheben, kann man bei der nächsten Wartung auch noch einen Teelöffel feinen Chinchilla-Sand in das Montage/Kugellagerfett rühren. Das gibt guten Sound, der Sand ist aber so fein, dass er den Lauf der Nabe nicht beeinträchtig. Alternativ schmeisst man das Laufrad einfach mal für einen Monat in einen sehr morastigen Tümpel oder sucht sich einen gutgläubigen Idioten, der seine laute und ungedichtete Nabe gegen die eigene eintauscht. So einer findet sich eigentlich immer.


----------



## tommi101 (18. Dezember 2008)

. Um letzteres zu beheben, kann man bei der nächsten Wartung auch noch einen Teelöffel feinen Chinchilla-Sand in das Montage/Kugellagerfett rühren. Das gibt guten Sound, der Sand ist aber so fein, dass er den Lauf der Nabe nicht beeinträchtig


----------



## basti242 (18. Dezember 2008)

Zerlegen und mit Bremsenreiniger auswaschen. Die Idee mit den Dichtungen ist natürlich super. Dann kann die Lautstärke bessr raus. Ist nämlich nur eine Schalldichtung.

Mit der Anzahl der auszuführenden Ideen als Multiplikator kann man dann übrigens die zu erwartende Lautstärke der Nab(r)e vorher errechnen. 

Lautstärke(vorher) x Anzahl der Ideen = Lautstärke(nachher)

Gruß
Basti

Wenn dir das zu aufwendig ist kannste auch ne Karte in die Speichen klemmen.


----------



## RISE (18. Dezember 2008)

Du kannst den Driver ausbauen und das Fett komplett entfernen. Ist aber natürlich nicht so gut. Wenn dir dennoch was an der Nabe liegt, ersetzt du das Fett ggf. durch Schmierstoffe mit flüssigerer Konsistenz, z.B. irgendwas ölhaltiges. Man kann auch die Federn der Sperrklingen weiter spannen, was aber die Funktion der Nabe beeinträchtigen kann.

PS: Ich mag meinen Freecoaster, der absolut gar keine Geräusche macht.


----------



## Cuberia (18. Dezember 2008)

Hey, wär das nicht was für´s Leichtbauforum ?!
Ohne Dichtungen und vielleicht auch noch ohne Fett in den Naben, spart man auch noch richtig Gewicht...das macht sauschnell...


----------



## Sam-Berlin (18. Dezember 2008)

Ich wusste gar nicht, dass NARBEN Geräusche machen,...die, die ich am Körper habe, sind alle ganz ruhig. Aber vielleicht meint der Mann NABEN. Werdet Ihr es denn nie lernen?????? Ist unser Bildungssystem wirklich so am Boden? Wie oft ich hier schon NARBEN und WIEDERSTAND gelesen habe, es gruselt einen....


----------



## Deleted 77527 (18. Dezember 2008)

Sam-Berlin schrieb:


> IWie oft ich hier schon NARBEN und WIEDERSTAND gelesen habe, es gruselt einen....


.. ist doch mittlerweile STANDART


----------



## spiff (18. Dezember 2008)

es heisst NABE, narbe ist eine defektverheilung.........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Caracal (18. Dezember 2008)

Sicher, dass es nicht doch Nabe heisst?


----------



## keepdirtclean (18. Dezember 2008)

sand in die nabe?? das kann nicht gut sein.
wenn du ne laute nabe willst, dann kauf dir eine laute nabe.


----------



## Sam-Berlin (18. Dezember 2008)

Ja, Sand reinkippen finde ich auch eine total tolle Idee....
noch besser wäre es, gleich die Kugellager rauszuschmeißen...dann wird es leichter und macht auch schön doll viel Krach....Herr wirf Hirn vom Himmel. Was alles frei ohne Maulkorb herumlaufen darf, ist wirklich unglaublich.


----------



## Honkthehorn (18. Dezember 2008)

Du könntest allerdings auch einen kompletten Satz Spielkarten mit Wäscheklammern an den Hinterbaustreben befestigen und die dann zwischen die (oder doch dehn?) Speichen (oder heisst es Speicheln?!) positionieren. Dann hast Du ein schön lautes Geräusch sogar wenn Du treten tust.


----------



## redbaron-bmx (18. Dezember 2008)

....kacke...wo ist mein poppkorn?!


....bitte lass die nabe einfach so wie sie ist.. du kanst natürlich mit etwas öl das fett in der nabe flüssiger machen oder sogar austauschen ...und es wird dadurch auch lauter aber leider verschwindet der schmierstoff dann auch sehr schnell oder läuft aus der nabe...also dichtung drinn lassen. die ferdern kann mann auch spannen damitt mehr druck auf den sperklinken ist und sie lauter sind, ich kenne jetzt den aufbau deiner nabe nicht aber bei der odyssey haben manche ne zweite feder drüber gemacht usw.
wenn du die nabe etwas länger fahren willst dann lass sie einfach so, die wird von selber lauter, wenn die dichtung sich etwas einschleift und das fett sich so langsam aus dem staub macht... 

..wer rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Trailst4R (18. Dezember 2008)

was treiben sich den hier so viele nicht bmxer rum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## windei01 (18. Dezember 2008)

ertappt!


----------



## Sam-Berlin (18. Dezember 2008)

weil auch Nicht-BMXer etwas von NARBEN und NABEN verstehen können. Außerdem mein Junge: Ich bin schon BMX gefahren, da lagst Du vermutlich noch als Quark im Regal. Noch so richtig Oldschool mit GT, Skyway, Redline, Hutch und Haro.....
Wir haben ja auch viel Schwachsinn gemacht, aber Sand in Naben streuen....so ein Schwachsinn wäre mir nichtmal mit 14 eingefallen.


----------



## Bampedi (18. Dezember 2008)

ach meinste ja? der trailstar is scho 43, ich zweifel also mal stark an deiner aussage..


----------



## the agent (18. Dezember 2008)

sand in die narbe!

wenn dann glei eine nabe mit viel sound kaufen ala shadow profile usw. 
wozu brauchst du denn eig ne lautere? damit deine klingel überflüssig ist oder was?


----------



## redbaron-bmx (18. Dezember 2008)

so hab jetzt mal in meine tune naRbe aufgemacht und sand reingekippt...geht voll gut ey


----------



## _coco_ (18. Dezember 2008)

kenn des nur von chris king..aber die liefern ja chin-chilla sand mit.
voll nett von denen


----------



## keepdirtclean (18. Dezember 2008)

Sam-Berlin schrieb:


> weil auch Nicht-BMXer etwas von NARBEN und NABEN verstehen können. Außerdem mein Junge: Ich bin schon BMX gefahren, da lagst Du vermutlich noch als Quark im Regal. Noch so richtig Oldschool mit GT, Skyway, Redline, Hutch und Haro.....
> Wir haben ja auch viel Schwachsinn gemacht, aber Sand in Naben streuen....so ein Schwachsinn wäre mir nichtmal mit 14 eingefallen.



nur weil du als kind vor 20 jahren mit deinem bmx zur schule gefahren bist, heißt es noch lange nicht dass du ahnung von na(r)ben hast


----------



## Schepperbeppo (18. Dezember 2008)

15:06


----------



## Bampedi (18. Dezember 2008)

Trailst4R schrieb:


> reinkacken



also ich fand den noch am besten.


----------



## burn (18. Dezember 2008)

Bampedi schrieb:


> also ich fand den noch am besten.



habe ich bei mir auch gemacht, hat super geholfen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RISE (18. Dezember 2008)

15.17

Rise macht Feierabend.


----------

